# I failed my Master's Thesis defense



## annoyedgrunt84 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep that pretty much sums it up. They said that I hadn't made the corrections that they wanted me to make. In addition they said that I lacked scientific rigor. Plus I hadn't made some changes that they wanted me to make, but the reason is I disagree with some of the changes they asked me to make. To be more specific they said I had conclusions before my data, From my point of view what I'm saying is "here is what I think and here is why I think that." One committee member in particular says that that is not a valid way to organize my thesis, I disagree but she would not let me get a word in edgewise. Of course some of that is where SA comes in it's very hard for me to be assertive, and it's very hard for me to talk to authority figures. Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Not going to lie that sounds brutal. My supervisor told me that if they fail you it's more of a reflection on your supervisor and not the student. The supervisor should prepare you and organize your thesis in such a way that it's almost guaranteed you won't fail...


----------



## annoyedgrunt84 (Nov 14, 2013)

I just got off the phone with one of my colleagues and he said that he thought I got shafted. He was at my public defense and when one committee member was rifling through my thesis he said he wanted to say something, like "PAY ATTENTION WOULD YOU!"


----------



## annoyedgrunt84 (Nov 14, 2013)

I take responsibility for not making the changes that they said they wanted but I really thought I could defend what I did. I made **** tons of changes do I not get to have anything the way I want it! :mum


----------



## MaxAnxiety (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, I can't say I've ever gone through that since I didn't go to grad school. Honestly, the whole thesis/defense procedure seems awful and would cause anyone extreme anxiety SA or not but must be doubly tough with SA. One thing I did learn in college, is to just give them what they want to get it done with. Yeah, maybe it's not the best way to approach things but that's pretty much how work is too unless you are upper management making the decisions. When can you try again? Do you have to wait a whole year?!


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

This will be difficult for me to express because I don't know the terms in English, but I'll try.

Didn't you have one professor that guided you through all the making of your thesis? Because the faults the jury pointed in your thesis seem to be about its organization, not its content. And that type of stuff is where that professor would guide you. Help you with the structure of your work, how and when to make the necessary references, alert you when you still hadn't made the necessary changes for your thesis to be presentable to a jury. That's very, very important.

Anyway, I'm sorry for you. I also was criticized about the organization of my thesis, but I managed to defend myself. In the end, it didn't influence much. What's really important after all is what you say, not how you say it (even though it is still very important, especially at this level of education).

What's the next step for you now?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Holy ****, that's brutal. What happen's now?


----------



## annoyedgrunt84 (Nov 14, 2013)

Well I understand the part of it that is my fault, I was very stubborn about making some of the changes my committee wanted. I felt that My organizational structure was "This is what I think and this is why I think it." One of my committee members said that a science thesis should always be organized methods, data, conclusions. I had used this format for the overall structure of the thesis but within my major headings I opened up with here is what I think is going on here, then I went into why I think that, if that makes sense. Also my advisor was very pissed off as well because the copy I had sent him was crooked, the printer had fed the paper at an angle so my margins were not straight. I also forgot to send him my title page. I just don't know why I can't get it together. :no


----------



## annoyedgrunt84 (Nov 14, 2013)

As far as what happens now, I have to do the private portion of my defense again but not the public part. My advisor was actually very compassionate when I broke down and cried and told him how hard it was for me to approach authority figures sometimes. That was embarrassing as well, a big fat dude in his late twenties blubbering away. :| He said that he was sorry I felt that way. Also another professor whom I very much admire and respect showed up to the public part of my thesis defense, he doesn't know I failed and he keeps addressing me in e-mails as "Paleontologist". I want to tell him the truth but I know he will be terribly disappointed.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

That sounds like such a stupid reason to fail someone...

anyway, what's done is done, you should look into what you can do from now on, otherwise you'll get stuck in the past. I advise you to be 100% honest with everyone including the professor you admire. You will feel better that way.

Keep your chin up and follow the advice of those who care about you.


----------



## annoyedgrunt84 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, and like I said my advisor was actually pretty compassionate when I told him what was wrong. I get another chance to defend. I'm trying hard not to dwell on it, just make the changes this time and make sure my copy is in tip top shape this time. I am upset with myself for not being able to foresee that he might be upset with the copy I gave him. I get so upset with myself for only being able to see things in hindsight and not planning ahead. :blank


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

I regret that I don't have much to say except that I'm sorry you failed your Master's Thesis.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

The problem with schooling is, professors believe that grades are more important than actual learning.


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

I was in a master's program a few years ago (for philosophy), and I jumped out after 1 year. I never had to defend a thesis, and I'm glad of that, because I heard some horror stories from other people regarding their supervisors. My understanding is that universities generally want their students to get through, and it sounds like this professor wants to help you as much as she can.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

This sounds so horrible. The idea of this happening absolutely terrifies me and scares me off of going to graduate school. Not that I was ever particularly keen on the idea of attending graduate school, but it's always been a vague idea in the back of my mind. This makes me not want to go at all.

I'm glad that it sounds like you'll have another chance though. I hope things go better for you from now on with it.


----------



## annoyedgrunt84 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm still struggling but at least I have everything out in the open now. I am trying to be more forward with my advisor now.


----------

